# new "contact review manager" link on reviews



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2007)

We have added a new link that allows you to easily notify review managers of updates/errors/information that you find on review pages.

Please only use this link to notify TUG staff about either errors on the review page (bad links..etc), or information that should be on the review page that currently isnt.

It is not intended to be a contact point for membership/password/renewal/bbs issues.  The review managers are not responsible for that and will not be able to help you.

If you have any questions unrelated to the reviews themselves, please still use tug@tug2.net


----------



## Phil B (Jul 7, 2013)

*Review Board manager*

0546 is now a Gold Crown resort not Silver.

Phil


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 7, 2013)

Phil B said:


> 0546 is now a Gold Crown resort not Silver.
> 
> Phil



Please go to the review for the resort, and use the link in the review, because the review manager may never see your post.


----------

